# Arcam FMJ AVR600 7.1 Receiver: Official Thread



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*The AVR600 in detail*

The AVR600 AV receiver represents a tour-de-force of Arcam’s design skill and technical prowess.

While most receivers are designed to provide an overwhelming list of specifications but are short on outright performance, the AVR600 is focused on the complete experience. Never before has an AV receiver delivered such a fine balance of state of the art sound and video processing backed up by an all encompassing technical specification.

The AVR600’s discrete styling hides a huge seven channel, 120wpc power amplifier and some of the most advanced audio and video processing ever seen in a high performance AV receiver.

Fully equipped for the high definition world, the AVR600 decodes the very latest Dolby Digital+, Dolby TrueHD, DTS High Resolution Audio and DTS HD Master Audio streams with phenomenal precision.

With well over 100 input, output and control connections, from simple analogue I/O to high speed HDMI, the AVR600 is fully equipped to deal with the most demanding of home cinema systems or custom installations. Sources such as DVD, Blu-Ray, set-top boxes, iPods® and games machines are all accommodated with ease.

Using 6 layer PCBs and ultra high precision digital audio and video circuits, the internal design of the AVR600 is the culmination of thousands of man-hours of research and development work by Arcam’s world-class design team and represents the largest project ever completed by the company.

The AVR600 is available in black or silver finish.


























*Analogue Audio*


120WPC continuous power output into 4 or 8 ohms loads (all 7 channels driven at 1kHz)
Stereo output power over 150WPC into 4 or 8 ohms, 20Hz to 20kHz
Huge toroidal power transformer and high efficiency class G amplifier ensures ample power for even the most demanding programme material
In 5.1 speaker setups channels 6 & 7 assignable to bi-amplify front left and right or for use in Zone 2
Audiophile quality components for best sound quality
Multi-channel 7.1 analogue input for DVD-A or SACD sources
Stereo direct mode bypasses and disables all digital processing for 2 channel analogue sources
9 stereo analogue inputs (including one MM phono input & front 3.5mm AUX input)
Zone 2 stereo audio, from analogue inputs (Source and volume control independent from main zone)
Zone 3 stereo audio, from analogue inputs
Linked to Zone 2, volume control independent
DAB/FM/AM or FM/AM stereo tuner with 50 presets
Sirius Home Connect compatible input
Support for iPod via Arcam rLead / rDock (independent of RS232 connection)

*Digital Audio*

State of the art Analog Devices ADSP-21366 & ADSP-21367 DSPs for surround decoding
Crystal Semiconductor 24bit 192kHz DACs, stereo ADC and precision electronic volume controls
Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital+, Dolby Digital EX, Dolby Pro Logic IIx, DTS HD Master
Audio, DTS High Resolution Audio, DTS-ES Discrete, DTS-ES Matrix, DTS96/24, DTS Neo:6
Dolby Volume processing for balancing of program material gain and tonal balance
Adjustable crossover switching 40Hz, 60Hz, 80Hz, 100Hz, 120Hz, 150Hz
8 digital inputs 4 rear optical, 3 co-axial, 1 front 3.5mm optical AUX input
Global audio delay, adjustable from 0-1000 milliseconds, to compensate for video processing delays in digital displays and sources
USB input for audio file playback from UPnP mass storage devices
Ethernet connection for Internet Radio and audio streaming

*Video*


5 HDMI inputs (up to 1080p, Deep Colour)
2 HDMI outputs (up to 1080p, Deep Colour)
5 Component inputs, one monitor output (up to 1080i)
5 S-video inputs, one monitor output, 2 tape outputs
5 Composite video inputs, one monitor output, 2 tape outputs
Full video up/down conversion & frame rate conversion of all inputs where technically allowed
Video enhancements: Edge enhancement, Mosquito noise reduction, Random noise reduction, Block noise reduction

*Custom Install Features*


Independent Zone 2 (audio & video), with fixed/variable volume
Zone 3 audio with fixed/variable volume
RC-5 remote input jacks for all three zones
IR pass through for source components
Full suite of discrete IR RC-5 codes, including separate on / off etc
12Volt triggers, on / off for zones 1, 2 and 3
Full duplex RS232 control input for more complex control systems
Ethernet connection for IP control

*General*


Supplied with back-lit CR102 learning remote
control with support for up to 7 other
components and a huge on-board code
library
Large, high contrast dimmable VFD front
panel display
User switchable between 120 & 230Volt
mains supplies
Size – 435mm (17.1in) wide, 435mm (17.1in)
deep, 185mm (7.3in) high
Weight 25kg nett, 30kg packed


 *Arcam FMJ AVR600 Manual*


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

If owners and members could please use this thread as the official AVR600 thread and post comments and questions here, hopefully we can then give some quality information on this product for existing members and future ones too


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

I read few reviews of this beauty, and the only thing I can saw is :wow:

* In particular the review from Widescreen Review is simply utstanding:
The reviewer swear that it is the best component he EVER listen to.
His room is 15,000 cubic feet large (HUGE, and old ballroom from a Spanish castle), and he's using seven B&W 802D speakers all around!
No shortage of power! And the sound, the sound, the SOUND is simply the very BEST, period!
Best articulate BASS he EVER heard, and tons of it, and the Highs are SUPERB.
Lots of SPACE in the rendition of sound.
An AMAZING and RAVE review.

-> Like to know more about?

** I think that I'll get a lottery ticket for tomorrow. That, or find a new job.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I had one of these for approx a month Bob and that is what led me on to buy the AV888, the sound is stunning for this receiver, probably the best I have heard to date with the AV888 being quite a nice step up yet again...


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

recruit said:


> I had one of these for approx a month Bob and that is what led me on to buy the AV888, the sound is stunning for this receiver, probably the best I have heard to date with the AV888 being quite a nice step up yet again...


I heard you John. The reviewer did mention that AV888, with Wolfson Dacs, and the matching Arcam Multichannel Power Amp.
You must feel a very lucky man indeed. You seem to be in touch with the very best.
And I'll bet your system sounds fabulous. 

* Nice to have a big nice room in a beautiful house, and a good job with a large bank account. :bigsmile:
(And with a lovely family too.)

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## rotfan (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Arcam FMJ AVR500 7.1 Receiver: Official Thread*

Arcam AVR600 Receiver is state of the art. I use this receiver to power Martin Logan
Summits (front channels) Logos (center channel) Gallo Micro Nucleus (4) rear channels and side channels (Spica TC-50). This receiver handles the difficult load that electrostatic
speakers present with ease, has authority, incredible detail, imaging, spacious and depth
that is simply outstanding. Check out the full report in International Audio Review, by
Peter Moncrieff. He states in this report that the Arcam AVR600 is the most accurate and
realistic is has ever heard. Having owned this product for over 2 years, I agree completely 
with him on his enthusiasm for this receiver.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi rotfan, I have moved your post to the AVR600 thread which is more relevant to your post :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow. That is one seriously impressive piece of equipment. I don't know much about Arcam stuff, but I think this has inspired me to do some reading up on them. I'm with Lordoftherings, this will be on my short list of equipment to audition if I win that lottery.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes the 600 is a really neat piece of kit and the best AVR I have listened to and not too far behind my AV888 in terms of performance, a great receiver :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I especially like how Arcam kept the looks reasonable and functional. Nothing over the top about the design, nothing to make it ugly or that will go out of style within 6 months. Well done, Arcam! I wish more companies would show that kind of restraint.


----------



## stump (Sep 14, 2011)

I have the Arcam AVR 600 for Audio and just upgraded the software.I run a 5.2 speaker System and it handles it well.I just set the Arcam App to play Itunes on the iphone through the amp.The options are limited for the price.I use Vaf I-66mk2 all round with the new subs.


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have an issue, sound is super loud or low when turning everything on. Just driving me crazy. Any ideas on what to check with this?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

jmy2469 said:


> I have an issue, sound is super loud or low when turning everything on. Just driving me crazy. Any ideas on what to check with this?


Did you check that you have the latest software in the Receiver?


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I just checked, firmware needs to be updated. How can I do this? I have a Macbook Pro?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

jmy2469 said:


> I just checked, firmware needs to be updated. How can I do this? I have a Macbook Pro?


You need to download the software from the link provided, just find your product which is the AVR600 and then if you can use the Mac book Pro in windows mode follow the guide provided with the software 

http://www.arcam.co.uk/extranethome/tor


----------

